

Airdrop for Android - ShareWithDrop

Hey folks! Drop is a proximity-based peer-to-peer file sharing app that is simple, fast, and secure. Drop just went live on the Google Play store yesterday, and it is the first Android app that uses a combination of Bluetooth and WiFi Direct to create a seamless P2P user experience. It is still an early release so there are plenty of kinks and interop issues, but we&#x27;d love for ya&#x27;ll to check it out and let us know what you think so we can improve the product! You can grab it at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.ekatasystems.apps.drop<p>Share Simply!
======
dkordik
Looks slick. From the title, I was under the impression that this thing could
talk to the native Airdrop app on iOS. Looks like that's not the case? Maybe
it'd be more accurate to call it an Airdrop-like app for Android :)

~~~
ShareWithDrop
I can see your point =) We'll definitely be more mindful of our message next
time around!

------
Justsignedup
If there was an iOS and windows version, I can probably get my wife to test it
daily :)

~~~
ShareWithDrop
We're work'n on it =)

